

Social Network Traffic Analysis - 37 Sites Compared - bhc3
http://www.ignitesocialmedia.com/social-network-traffic-analysis/

======
sfamiliar
an overlay would've been nice, scaled.

~~~
bhc3
Agreed - might have gotten busy for 37 sites, but would be nice to see the
points where some sites fell off. September does seem to be a rough month for
several sites. FriendFeed isn't on there, but its traffic is off as well.
Cyclical?

